# Is double-posting allowed if you are the one with new information?



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Dec 3, 2022)

Th is mainly abou the temtem thread:





						Temtems
					

... I know what I must do, but I don't know if I have the strength to do it.  I believe in you, friendo.




					kiwifarms.net
				




I did the last post abou temtem being almost ready. Since then, temtem got a full release and new features, but I waited since I wondered if anyone was going to pos those news, and I did not wan to double-post.


----------



## Absolutego (Dec 3, 2022)

Generally speaking:
-if you have relevant news to update, and
-your last post wasn't like 15 minutes ago
doubleposting is fine. 

The last post was almost a year ago in that thread. Go ahead and post the details of the game's update.


----------



## Dyn (Dec 3, 2022)

Doubleposting is okay but it's polite to make a new post after to say "Sorry for double posting".


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Dec 3, 2022)

Thank you.
Pleas excuse my being exceptional.


----------



## Null (Dec 3, 2022)

i am honestly wondering how you expect this question to go if it was the reverse

"wtf? you can't post twice. i don't care if it's been a year. ask someone else to post for you, so we don't have to see the same avatar twice."


----------



## Absolutego (Dec 3, 2022)

Null said:


> i am honestly wondering how you expect this question to go if it was the reverse
> 
> "wtf? you can't post twice. i don't care if it's been a year. ask someone else to post for you, so we don't have to see the same avatar twice."


"Look I know there were 364 days between these posts but it looks weird on the page so I'm gonna merge 'em" 
lmao


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Dec 3, 2022)

Null said:


> i am honestly wondering how you expect this question to go if it was the reverse
> 
> "wtf? you can't post twice. i don't care if it's been a year. ask someone else to post for you, so we don't have to see the same avatar twice."





Absolutego said:


> "Look I know there were 364 days between these posts but it looks weird on the page so I'm gonna merge 'em"
> lmao


That was exactly my thought process that brough the confusion in the first place. With double-posting being at least frowned upon in forums combined with moderators frequently merging double posts inside and outside The Farms, I was honestly wondering how an old thread with breaking news was going to be updated while complying wi the rules if the one wi the news was also the last one who posted.


----------



## R00T (Dec 3, 2022)

you have to dm null and ask him to put a "buffer post" in between your posts in order to not offend all of our eyes.  it's a strange way to function but it keeps the site from falling into chaos.


----------



## Absolutego (Dec 3, 2022)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> That was exactly my thought process that brough the confusion in the first place. With double-posting being at least frowned upon in forums combined with moderators frequently merging double posts inside and outside The Farms, I was honestly wondering how an old thread with breaking news was going to be updated while complying wi the rules if the one wi the news was also the last one who posted.


If it helps with your thought process going forward, the kind of posting we imagine when expressing our ire for doubleposting is some sped camping a thread and throwing out 3 updates within an hour instead of just editing his last post. 
Like, the go-to message I add when letting users know I'm merging their posts is "please use the edit button instead". If sufficient time has passed that message obviously doesn't apply.


----------



## Bugs_Galore (Dec 5, 2022)

No, If you post in a threat you are not allowed to so much as type a singular period in response until the heat death of the universe.

Anyone breaking this rule will not only be banned, but also be sent a trojan that automatically downloads 1.2 terabytes of child porn and then emails the FBI your exact location along with an admission of guilt.


----------



## reptile baht spaniard rid (Dec 5, 2022)

The "doubleposting makes you a niggerfaggot" quasi-rule is because (especially in assholes & homos) people go through a thread, reading the fifteen pages since they got up to take a piss, and then start replying to people without having read everything, and replying to each post as they read it, resulting in a fucking wall of fifteen-20 replies from the same damn faggot.

PROTIP: you can _add to multiquote_ in that situation, or just keep editing your post to add more and more gay replies.

Or you can just not go into autists & hobos.


----------

